# philips 42pfl5432d/37 dead



## jrandall (Aug 11, 2010)

power indicater red. Press power turns green but no picture or sound. possible power supply problem need help. model 42pfl5432d/37


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

First check the electrolytic Capacitors in the power supply.


----------

